

I built a startup from 1 (myself) to over 2 million users - sholden

And now it's time for me to take on a new challenge :)  I program almost any language, I've done everything from administering servers, through developing high-load apps, to copywriting and marketing.  So if you need an experienced CTO for your startup, who has 5 years of experience with software and business development - let me know.  Email in my profile.
======
icey
What was your startup?

~~~
sholden
grono.net - it's a social networking site in Poland. So 2 million users is an
achievement here since there's a total of like 15 million Internet users. 2
million isn't probably that much in the US though :)

